# The relief of finding a lost ball.



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2017)

Played a medal today and after nine I was two over. Played the back nine and I was hitting it gorgeous. It just flowed, PP was having a good round as well. Stood on the  par five 18th and they have now moved the white tees back another 50 yd, back to where they should be. Moved coz of storm damage a few months ago. Anyway I hit my best drive of the day, the penetrating flight was a thing of beauty. That was until it hit the tallest tree on the Lhs. I had pulled it slightly and at that moment in time Adele would of been proud of me. PP hit his down the middle and that is where I put my provisional.
We spent five mins looking for it and found four balls but not mine. I was spitting feathers. I said to PP am just gonna have a look down the Lhs past the tree. I was just turning back having walked 50 yd and given up the ghost and I saw summat winking at me. I walked up and it was the most beautiful thing on gods earth at that moment in time. I let out the biggest girlie squeal I have ever done. Which was an achievement coz I had done the same thing 15 mins earlier when I parred the 16th for the first time ever in a comp.
Anyway a smashed hybrid, 8 iron, and two putts later and am walking off with a  par and 72 after hcap. PP shot a 73 with a seven on the last. Was winning my div and second overall and fingers crossed a hcap cut. But finding that ball was just massive.

Any other lost ball stories.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Played a medal today and after nine I was two over. Played the back nine and I was hitting it gorgeous. It just flowed, PP was having a good round as well. Stood on the  par five 18th and they have now moved the white tees back another 50 yd, back to where they should be. Moved coz of storm damage a few months ago. Anyway I hit my best drive of the day, the penetrating flight was a thing of beauty. That was until it hit the tallest tree on the Lhs. I had pulled it slightly and at that moment in time Adele would of been proud of me. PP hit his down the middle and that is where I put my provisional.
We spent five mins looking for it and found four balls but not mine. I was spitting feathers. I said to PP am just gonna have a look down the Lhs past the tree. I was just turning back having walked 50 yd and given up the ghost and I saw summat winking at me. I walked up and it was the most beautiful thing on gods earth at that moment in time. I let out the biggest girlie squeal I have ever done. Which was an achievement coz I had done the same thing 15 mins earlier when I parred the 16th for the first time ever in a comp.
Anyway a smashed hybrid, 8 iron, and two putts later and am walking off with a  par and 72 after hcap. PP shot a 73 with a seven on the last. Was winning my div and second overall and fingers crossed a hcap cut. But finding that ball was just massive.

Any other lost ball stories.
		
Click to expand...

you cheated then......


----------



## Yant (Jul 4, 2017)

Well done on the good round.

I purposely try not to think too much about it when i'm looking for a ball.  My thoughts are always, if i am meant to find it, i will find it.  that way i don't get too pi55ed off if i don't.

But there is nothing worse than hitting a perfectly good drive, straight down the middle and not being able to find it.  That's happened to me a few times.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you cheated then......
		
Click to expand...

Probably not the first.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Probably not the first.
		
Click to expand...

that's ok then.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

You need to DQ yourself A.S.A.P.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you cheated then......
		
Click to expand...

How? Do you mean because he looked for longer than 5 minutes?


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			How? Do you mean because he looked for longer than 5 minutes?
		
Click to expand...


Exactly.:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

so your best drive of the day was pulled and hit a tree? 

Then you spent over five minutes looking for the ball? I thought the ruling was five minutes? Am I wrong? if you spent longer than that, then its ball lost isn't it?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

which begs the question, did he time himself on a stopwatch, or did he guess the 5 minutes in which case there could be a significant margin for error
if on a watch , then strictly the ball is out of play, but if he was guessing the lapsed time, then as long as it is not obviously longer then let it ride

just my opinion


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			which begs the question, did he time himself on a stopwatch, or did he guess the 5 minutes in which case there could be a significant margin for error
if on a watch , then strictly the ball is out of play, but if he was guessing the lapsed time, then as long as it is not obviously longer then let it ride

just my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Indeed Phil but you know what it's like on here. Some people just want to suck all the fun out of an amusing story.

Well played Tashy :thup:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			How? Do you mean because he looked for longer than 5 minutes?
		
Click to expand...




Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Exactly.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Do you think anyone ever actually times themselves looking for a ball?? :lol: Personally I just look in the general area where it should be until I either find it or give up, no idea if it's 3 minutes or 7 minutes usually.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

And do we have to chuck the C word around every time someone appears to have broken a rule..


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Indeed Phil but you know what it's like on here. Some people just want to suck all the fun out of an amusing story. Well played Tashy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

or perhaps we are just having a bit of fun? I know I was. Harmless ribbing!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2017)

njrose51 said:



 

so your best drive of the day was pulled and hit a tree?
		
Click to expand...

I thought that, a pretty sorry reflection of his driving!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Indeed Phil but you know what it's like on here. Some people just want to suck all the fun out of an amusing story.

Well cheated Tashy :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Fixed that for you.:thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy you are a disgrace,hang your head in shame. 
Get him blackballed.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Do you think anyone ever actually times themselves looking for a ball?? :lol: Personally I just look in the general area where it should be until I either find it or give up, no idea if it's 3 minutes or 7 minutes usually.
		
Click to expand...

yes always...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you cheated then......
		
Click to expand...

Such a poor response and pretty typical from you 

No need to throw around the cheat word.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh i forgot, silly me, because Tashyboy is a "character" it`s ok for him to cheat then?
As long as it`s an amusing story, all is forgiven.
As you were, nothing to see here.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Such a poor response and pretty typical from you 

No need to throw around the cheat word.
		
Click to expand...

is playing a ball you found outside the 5 minute window ok then?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Oh i forgot, silly me, because Tashyboy is a "character" it`s ok for him to cheat then?
As long as it`s an amusing story, all is forgiven.
As you were, nothing to see here.
		
Click to expand...

Where is your proof that he cheated?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			is playing a ball you found outside the 5 minute window ok then?
		
Click to expand...

No it isnt, but if nobody was looking at a watch, then its guesswork and as long as he is happy and his PP's are happy that it was about 5 minutes, then where is the issue.

or are we now to start a mandatory stopwatch as soon as we arrive to look for our ball?  dont forget the time is due to reduce to 3 minutes next year or whenever the proposed new rules come in


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Where is your proof that he cheated?
		
Click to expand...

you mean other than saying he looked for 5 mins , didn't find it. then had one more look , found it and played it....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Jeez Paddy, youre a bigger Saint Than Saint Phil Of Leighton Buzzard :rofl::whoo:


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Where is your proof that he cheated?
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			Played a medal today and after nine I was two over. Played the back nine and I was hitting it gorgeous. It just flowed, PP was having a good round as well. Stood on the  par five 18th and they have now moved the white tees back another 50 yd, back to where they should be. Moved coz of storm damage a few months ago. Anyway I hit my best drive of the day, the penetrating flight was a thing of beauty. That was until it hit the tallest tree on the Lhs. I had pulled it slightly and at that moment in time Adele would of been proud of me. PP hit his down the middle and that is where I put my provisional.
*We spent five mins looking for it *and found four balls but not mine. I was spitting feathers. I said to PP am just gonna have a look down the Lhs past the tree.* I was just turning back having walked 50 yd and given up the ghost *and I saw summat winking at me. I walked up and it was the most beautiful thing on gods earth at that moment in time. I let out the biggest girlie squeal I have ever done. Which was an achievement coz I had done the same thing 15 mins earlier when I parred the 16th for the first time ever in a comp.
Anyway a smashed hybrid, 8 iron, and two putts later and am walking off with a  par and 72 after hcap. PP shot a 73 with a seven on the last. Was winning my div and second overall and fingers crossed a hcap cut. But finding that ball was just massive.

Any other lost ball stories.
		
Click to expand...





Proof enough?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

freedom For The Tashy ONE


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you mean other than saying he looked for 5 mins , didn't find it. then had one more look , found it and played it....
		
Click to expand...

How do you know Tashy wasn't just guessing on the 5 mins and he actually going by a watch found it well within the 5 mins 

Throwing the c word around is just poor


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh Tashy, why didn't you just say four mins? You could've stopped all of this.


unless of course you had a hand grenade master plan going on..?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How do you know Tashy wasn't just guessing on the 5 mins and he actually going by a watch found it well within the 5 mins 

Throwing the c word around is just poor
		
Click to expand...

true but he wrote we looked for 5 mins... not about 5.mins. not for a few mins..


----------



## rosecott (Jul 4, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Oh i forgot, silly me, because Tashyboy is a "character" it`s ok for him to cheat then?
As long as it`s an amusing story, all is forgiven.
As you were, nothing to see here.
		
Click to expand...

Sounding a bit wistful there - perhaps you have a secret ambition to be a "character".


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

Got the Toffee popcorn all ready


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

According to the Rules of Golf:

A ball is deemed â€œlostâ€ if: 
a. It is not found or identified as his by the player within five minutes after the playerâ€™s side or his or their caddies have begun to search for it;


He CHEATED when he played his found ball outside of the 5 minutes search time. 
Black and White.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			According to the Rules of Golf:

A ball is deemed â€œlostâ€ if: 
a. It is not found or identified as his by the player within five minutes after the playerâ€™s side or his or their caddies have begun to search for it;


He CHEATED when he played his found ball outside of the 5 minutes search time. 
Black and White.
		
Click to expand...

Do you class anyone who breaks a rule as a cheat ?


----------



## xcore (Jul 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got the Toffee popcorn all ready 

Click to expand...

Toffee?! Heathen!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you class anyone who breaks a rule as a cheat ?
		
Click to expand...



If they do it knowingly, yes!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Got the Toffee popcorn all ready 

Click to expand...

Jumbo bucket please for me Phil. :thup:


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy, and a few others on this thread buy one of these:-
https://www.amazon.co.uk/5UP-LOST-G...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=NFBJVDKQA04RD344AB4A


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've Pepsi max and normal sweet popcorn! Is that okay?


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you class anyone who breaks a rule as a cheat ?
		
Click to expand...

By definition isn't someone who breaks the rules a cheat? Not sure I understand your point? Just asking


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			I've Pepsi max and normal sweet popcorn! Is that okay?
		
Click to expand...

OK so long as you can bounce off the ceiling you are sorted :thup:


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 4, 2017)

Whilst one can see his words as they appear "on the page", l think we appreciate that Tashy's literary style is a little idiosyncratic, and it usually  requires a liberal  rather than literal degree of interpretation. I suspect that in his exuberance he probably didnâ€™t phrase things quite as precisely as necessary to satisfy us pedants.

Any hoo - they never could tell the time up there !!

And any hoo more - although l can't remember where i saw it, l thought it was pretty well established that players who think they've looked for 5 min without timing themselves, usually havent got anywhere near?


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, im ready


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2017)

backwoodsman said:



			Whilst one can see his words as they appear "on the page", l think we appreciate that Tashy's literary style is a little idiosyncratic, and it usually  requires a liberal  rather than literal degree of interpretation. I suspect that in his exuberance he probably didnâ€™t phrase things quite as precisely as necessary to satisfy us pedants.

Any hoo - they never could tell the time up there !!

And any hoo more - although l can't remember where i saw it, l thought it was pretty well established that players who think they've looked for 5 min without timing themselves, usually havent got anywhere near?
		
Click to expand...



So they can put the Tar & Feathers away then?  

Glad thats sorted


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			By definition isn't someone who breaks the rules a cheat? Not sure I understand your point? Just asking
		
Click to expand...

Virtually everyone who has ever played golf is a cheat then.......


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Virtually everyone who has ever played golf is a cheat then.......
		
Click to expand...

how's that then .?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

Because, according to the post I quoted, anyone who breaks a rule is a cheat.
Virtually everyone who plays golf will have broken a rule at some stage
Therefore every golfer is a cheat......


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Because, according to the post I quoted, anyone who breaks a rule is a cheat.
Virtually everyone who plays golf will have broken a rule at some stage
Therefore every golfer is a cheat......
		
Click to expand...

No... we makes errors and  mistakes like play a wrong ball or take a double tap on  a little chip. 

we then follow the rules and apply them accordingly.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Proof enough?
		
Click to expand...

How is that proof? Who had a stopwatch on them? And he was walking back from 50 yards further on from where the ball was.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			No... we makes errors and  mistakes like play a wrong ball or take a double tap on  a little chip. 

we then follow the rules and apply them accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

The Rules say you must play your ball
If you play a different ball haven't you broken that rule..?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

Ignoring the shenanigans, well played Tashyboy. Like striking golfing gold. Took advantage well and I hope you win the division. I think if anybody looked at themselves with 100% honesty they will have broken a rule. Don't forget, ignorance isn't a defence!


----------



## Sats (Jul 4, 2017)

This thread has aged me...............stop being weary.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2017)

Flippin eck whats goin off. 

No one else lost a ball thats worthy of talking about &#128513;

Is the op allowed to get popcorn as well. 

Just to clear thngs up from a cheats perspective &#128536; The time of five mins was not to a second. Coulda been 5.02 &#128513;

However if we can be serious for a moment ( which narrows it down on here ). You cannot find your ball, or so you think,walk towards your provisional and hey presto stumble across said original ball. What would you do. Back in twenty mins after me fish and chips (butty).


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 4, 2017)

I've a 5 min timer on my S3 trolley.
I use it every time I'm in a comp.

Let's look at it another way how would you feel if you had come 2nd with the same score knowing the person who piped you broke the rules?


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

1. Surely the issue is that the OP said he looked for five minutes. Whether it was a GMT 5 minutes or his own perception is neither here nor there. He said it was five minutes and then he spent longer giving it one final look, thereby taking it over his perception of his 5 minutes. Therefore according to the rules of golf, the ball was lost and he should have played the provisional. 

2. Are we all cheats? Have we all at some stage whether in a comp roll up or friendly done something minor to help our game? Only we as golfers know that.

3. The OP was having a blinding round, should we take that away from him? No not really. Life is too short, our mortgages do not depend on it and after all, it's only a game!


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I've a 5 min timer on my S3 trolley.
I use it every time I'm in a comp.

Let's look at it another way how would you feel if you had come 2nd with the same score knowing the person who piped you broke the rules?
		
Click to expand...

Then it is down to the PP to say something at the time isn't it?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin eck whats goin off. 

No one else lost a ball thats worthy of talking about &#128513;

Is the op allowed to get popcorn as well. 

Just to clear thngs up from a cheats perspective &#128536; The time of five mins was not to a second. Coulda been 5.02 &#128513;

However if we can be serious for a moment ( which narrows it down on here ). You cannot find your ball, or so you think,walk towards your provisional and hey presto stumble across said original ball. What would you do. Back in twenty mins after me fish and chips (butty).
		
Click to expand...

if 5 mins have past I'll have a swear and play my provisional otherwise it's all good.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 4, 2017)

Saw the thread title...
6 pages on finding a lost ball?
What's that all about then....oh an argument for a change.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			By definition isn't someone who breaks the rules a cheat? Not sure I understand your point? Just asking
		
Click to expand...

So you think anytime someone breaks a rule they are a cheat - I played a wrong ball once , broke the rule - am i a cheat ? Once I picked and placed in an area that wasn't closely mown when I thought it was - does that make me a cheat ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 4, 2017)

Bazzatron said:



			Saw the thread title...
6 pages on finding a lost ball?
What's that all about then....oh an argument for a change.
		
Click to expand...

You sound surprised!


----------



## user2010 (Jul 4, 2017)

I hope you've done the decent thing and D.Q'd yourself after knowingly breaking a RoG and cheated to a Divisional win or Runner up spot or in the Prizes.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			The Rules say you must play your ball
If you play a different ball haven't you broken that rule..?
		
Click to expand...

i take your point but as long as you follow the rule and play the correct ball adding the 2 shot pen then you are fine and playing within the rules . in the ops case he found his ball outside the 5 minutes and played it
. that's wrong . very


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 4, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			I hope you've done the decent thing and D.Q'd yourself after knowingly breaking a RoG and cheated to a Divisional win or Runner up spot or in the Prizes.
		
Click to expand...

What if he was only searching for 4 mins 50 seconds though?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			By definition isn't someone who breaks the rules a cheat? Not sure I understand your point? Just asking
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Virtually everyone who has ever played golf is a cheat then.......
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			how's that then .?
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			Because, according to the post I quoted, anyone who breaks a rule is a cheat.
Virtually everyone who plays golf will have broken a rule at some stage
Therefore every golfer is a cheat......
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			No... we makes errors and  mistakes like play a wrong ball or take a double tap on  a little chip. 

we then follow the rules and apply them accordingly.
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			The Rules say you must play your ball
If you play a different ball haven't you broken that rule..?
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			i take your point but as long as you follow the rule and play the correct ball adding the 2 shot pen then you are fine and playing within the rules . in the ops case he found his ball outside the 5 minutes and played it
. that's wrong . very
		
Click to expand...

As you can see, we're on a side issue here.

If Tashy found his ball after the 5 minutes then there's no discussion to have. The doubt is whether it was actually 5 minutes or a perceived 5 minutes....in the absence of anyone timing the search, the decision as to whether 5 minutes have elapsed is with Tashy.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 4, 2017)

Imurg said:



			As you can see, we're on a side issue here.

If Tashy found his ball after the 5 minutes then there's no discussion to have. The doubt is whether it was actually 5 minutes or a perceived 5 minutes....in the absence of anyone timing the search, the decision as to whether 5 minutes have elapsed is with Tashy.
		
Click to expand...

read the op. there is no doubt.

from my point of view it looks like he carried on looking for a ball beyond the 5 mins as until that point he was on for a good score and didn't want it spoiled by what he felt was actually a decent drive. 

the efforts of d4s etc to some how exonerate him are quite sad.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Flippin eck whats goin off. 

No one else lost a ball thats worthy of talking about &#128513;

Is the op allowed to get popcorn as well. 

Just to clear thngs up from a cheats perspective &#128536; The time of five mins was not to a second. Coulda been 5.02 &#128513;

However if we can be serious for a moment ( which narrows it down on here ). You cannot find your ball, or so you think,walk towards your provisional and hey presto stumble across said original ball. What would you do. Back in twenty mins after me fish and chips (butty).
		
Click to expand...

If you know 100% that it's after 5 mins then you keep walking back to the tee - game of trust and all the others in the field rely on everyone being honest and following the rules


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh it was a good drive coz I found it and finished with a par :whoo:

When we had finished, Derek Randall ( ex England international cricketer and 3 X pointless answer on the BBC show ) and the rest of his fourball came in ( about, coz I did not time it ) 25 mins after us. We asked him where they had been. "We stopped for a flask of tea on the back nine and had a natter". Not sure what the R and A ruling is on that one. Am sure someone on here will know though.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you know 100% that it's after 5 mins then you keep walking back to the tee - game of trust and all the others in the field rely on everyone being honest and following the rules
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil.&#128077;

Honest thats at my middle name.


----------



## 3565 (Jul 4, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Indeed Phil but you know what it's like on here. Some people just want to suck all the fun out of an amusing story.

Well played Tashy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Mmm and some just like to suck the life out of anything on here that they don't agree with.


----------



## richy (Jul 4, 2017)

Would people have the same opinions if it was someone else that started a similar thread?


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think anytime someone breaks a rule they are a cheat - I played a wrong ball once , broke the rule - am i a cheat ? Once I picked and placed in an area that wasn't closely mown when I thought it was - does that make me a cheat ?
		
Click to expand...

Intentionally breaks the rules = yes. unintentionally breaks the rules = no.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

richy said:



			Would people have the same opinions if it was someone else that started a similar thread?
		
Click to expand...

This is a very good point. 
Imagine if it was Delc &#128561;.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think anytime someone breaks a rule they are a cheat - I played a wrong ball once , broke the rule - am i a cheat ? Once I picked and placed in an area that wasn't closely mown when I thought it was - does that make me a cheat ?
		
Click to expand...

Did you go to confess your sins after you realised you'd played the wrong ball?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 4, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No it isnt, but if nobody was looking at a watch, then its guesswork and as long as he is happy and his PP's are happy that it was about 5 minutes, then where is the issue.

or are we now to *start a mandatory stopwatch* as soon as we arrive to look for our ball?  dont forget the time is due to reduce to 3 minutes next year or whenever the proposed new rules come in
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it's the only way.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 4, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So you think anytime someone breaks a rule they are a cheat -* I played a wrong ball once *, broke the rule - am i a cheat ? Once I picked and placed in an area that wasn't closely mown when I thought it was - does that make me a cheat ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I understand your point there. If you added on the penalty etc you did nothing wrong. If you didn't do anything then you are a cheat.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 4, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not sure I understand your point there. If you added on the penalty etc you did nothing wrong. If you didn't do anything then you are a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

100% correct


----------



## Dannyj1984 (Jul 5, 2017)

I was playing well in a round, -1 at the 14th, slcied my tee shot right and couldn't find it so had to play my provisional and ended up with a 7 (+3) coming down the 17th which is adjacent to the 14th found my 14th tee shot in the rough after playing my 2nd shot, was pretty obvious too  Ended up coming 3rd in my division by 1 shot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			Not sure I understand your point there. If you added on the penalty etc you did nothing wrong. If you didn't do anything then you are a cheat.
		
Click to expand...

This is the post it was in response too 



njrose51 said:



			By definition isn't someone who breaks the rules a cheat? Not sure I understand your point? Just asking
		
Click to expand...

So regardless of what penalty shots were added and when - i did break a rule so going by someones definition we all cheat if we break a rule.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2017)

My opinion ( for what it's worth)

If you know a rule, break it, don't penalise yourself - its cheating

If you break a rule that you don't know  - its not cheating

If you don't learn enough of the rules to play fairly in competitions   - you shouldn't enter competitions.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If you know 100% that it's after 5 mins then you keep walking back to the tee - game of trust and all the others in the field rely on *everyone being honest and following the rules*

Click to expand...


Which Tashyboy didn't


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Oh it was a good drive* coz I found it and finished with a par* :whoo:

When we had finished, Derek Randall ( ex England international cricketer and 3 X pointless answer on the BBC show ) and the rest of his fourball came in ( about, coz I did not time it ) 25 mins after us. We asked him where they had been. "We stopped for a flask of tea on the back nine and had a natter". Not sure what the R and A ruling is on that one. Am sure someone on here will know though.
		
Click to expand...


Err, no you didn't, you found it after 5 minutes of looking for it and cheated to a Par, pal.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			read the op. there is no doubt.

from my point of view it looks like he *carried on looking for a ball beyond the 5 mins as until that point he was on for a good score and didn't want it spoiled by what he felt was actually a decent drive*. 

the efforts of d4s etc to some how exonerate him are quite sad.
		
Click to expand...


Nail on head right there Paddy. 100%


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jul 5, 2017)

At what point do you have to start the 5 minutes for the search? For instance, if I've hit my ball further than the other 3 in my 4 ball and it's them to play first. If I wander up the side of the fairway having a cursory glance to see if I can spot it in the rough while they play their shots is that part of the 5 minutes? Or does it start after they have played and I start "properly" looking for my ball?


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			What if he was only searching for 4 mins 50 seconds though?
		
Click to expand...


He wasn't though, read the OP again and stop where it says:-
*"We spent five mins looking for it *and found four balls but not mine. I was spitting feathers. I said to PP am *just gonna have a look down the Lhs past the tree. I was just turning back having walked 50 yd and given up the ghost "





*Now inwardly digest those highlighted words, are things getting any clearer?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Backwoodman's post no 42 sums this up for me

"Whilst one can see his words as they appear "on the page", l think we appreciate that Tashy's literary style is a little idiosyncratic, and it usually requires a liberal rather than literal degree of interpretation. I suspect that in his exuberance he probably didnâ€™t phrase things quite as precisely as necessary to satisfy us pedants.

Any hoo - they never could tell the time up there !!

And any hoo more - although l can't remember where i saw it, l thought it was pretty well established that players who think they've looked for 5 min without timing themselves, usually havent got anywhere near? "

The last part about time perception is key for me, clearly nobody in Tashy group were timing the search with watches, therefore there has to be a doubt as to the actual time taken. 

Without facts there is reasonable doubt, in which case if Tashy and his playing partners are happy with the outcome, then there is nothing further to be said and no action to be taken.

Calls for him to be burnt at the stake for heresy are a bit OTT.

Sometimes you just have to be reasonable,


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Black and White from the R&A
http://www.randa.org/Rules-of-Golf/...isional-Ball#903195E462E248218BEF74451DA2E23E


Thank you and goodnight.
'Fess up to your Committee Cheatyboy.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Backwoodman's post no 42 sums this up for me

"Whilst one can see his words as they appear "on the page", l think we appreciate that Tashy's literary style is a little idiosyncratic, and it usually requires a liberal rather than literal degree of interpretation. I suspect that in his exuberance he probably didnâ€™t phrase things quite as precisely as necessary to satisfy us pedants.

Any hoo - they never could tell the time up there !!

And any hoo more - although l can't remember where i saw it, l thought it was pretty well established that players who think they've looked for 5 min without timing themselves, usually havent got anywhere near? "

The last part about time perception is key for me, clearly nobody in Tashy group were timing the search with watches, therefore there has to be a doubt as to the actual time taken. 

*Without facts *there is reasonable doubt, in which case if Tashy and his playing partners are happy with the outcome, then there is nothing further to be said and no action to be taken.

*Calls for him to be burnt at the stake for heresy are a bit OTT*.

*Sometimes you just have to be reasonable*,
		
Click to expand...


Yes there are facts, read Post#84  where I've highlighted and the OP

Now you're just being ridiculous.

No, you have to play to the Rules so that it's fair to everyone playing on the day.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2017)

Let's move sideways for a moment.
Let's assume that Tashy's search wasn't timed..
He still has his 5 minutes to find it but judging that 5 minutes is obviously tricky.
He finds his ball eventually.
He thinks he's within the 5 minutes, his PP/FC are ok with his assessment.

What then.....?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yes there are facts, read Post#84  where I've highlighted and the OP

Now you're just being ridiculous.

No, you have to play to the Rules so that it's fair to everyone playing on the day.
		
Click to expand...

No the five minute thing is not a fact, it is a piece of guesswork on the part of Tashy and his group.

You don't know and I don't know and even Tashy won't know
You can debate this till the cows come home, but there is doubt about the actual time taken. 

Not a fact , So don't try and make it one


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 5, 2017)

And the message board continues to sink to new lows. Bickering adults trying out smart each other over the timing of looking for a golf ball.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Sometimes you just have to be reasonable,
		
Click to expand...

Try telling that to the "anti Aimpoint brigade"


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

You know, reading this thread reminds me the time I won the Club Champs with 15 clubs in my bag and I...

No...wait a minute...err...I thought...no... hang on...ahh...


Oh dear! :mmm:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No the five minute thing is not a fact, it is a piece of guesswork on the part of Tashy and his group.

You don't know and I don't know and even Tashy won't know
You can debate this till the cows come home, but there is doubt about the actual time taken. 

Not a fact , So don't try and make it one
		
Click to expand...

you seem to be in possession of facts that are not in the OP. I've seen nothing to suggest he was unaware of the exact timing.  

I'm not convinced that would make any difference anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you seem to be in possession of facts that are not in the OP. I've seen nothing to suggest he was unaware of the exact timing.  

I'm not convinced that would make any difference anyway.
		
Click to expand...




Tashyboy said:



			The time of five mins was not to a second. Coulda been 5.02 &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

That suggests to me that Tashy was unaware of the exact timing


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			you seem to be in possession of facts that are not in the OP. I've seen nothing to suggest he was unaware of the exact timing.  

I'm not convinced that would make any difference anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Clearly if someone was timing it with a watch, if 5 minutes had passed on the watch, one of his Pp's would have picked him up on it

"Sorry tash, that's your 5 minutes done"
" ok thanks for looking lads"
10 seconds later " lads found it"
" that's tough Tashy out of time, play your provo, back to the tee or play that one with a 2 shot penalty, ''

You can only enforce this rule if someone times the search, otherwise time is subjective


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That suggests to me that Tashy was unaware of the exact timing
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it was 6.02 then but that's OK as long as he was roughly there's abouts.  silly me .


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Clearly if someone was timing it with a watch, if 5 minutes had passed on the watch, one of his Pp's would have picked him up on it

"Sorry tash, that's your 5 minutes done"
" ok thanks for looking lads"
10 seconds later " lads found it"
" that's tough Tashy out of time, play your provo, back to the tee or play that one with a 2 shot penalty, ''

You can only enforce this rule if someone times the search, otherwise time is subjective
		
Click to expand...

The fact that the OP stated himself that he had searched for 5 mins BEFORE finding his ball confirmed a rule breach.

If he had said 3 minutes instead we would all have reasonably assumed that he had found the ball in good time.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 5, 2017)

ColchesterFC said:



			At what point do you have to start the 5 minutes for the search? For instance, if I've hit my ball further than the other 3 in my 4 ball and it's them to play first. If I wander up the side of the fairway having a cursory glance to see if I can spot it in the rough while they play their shots is that part of the 5 minutes? Or does it start after they have played and I start "properly" looking for my ball?
		
Click to expand...

What you do is make sure your fellow competitors get there & start searching for it first. As soon as you join them the 5 minutes begins. "Having a cursory glance" is the beginning of the search.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashy me man, you've messed up here mate, whether that's how it actually happened or you've put your spin on it.

What you've posted has caused this, immaterial whether you searched for 2 minutes or 4 minutes 59 seconds, your op says searched for 5, given up the ghost and then walked another 50yds looking.

So you were out of time to play your original ball, in no way do I think you've cheated as it seems you got carried away in the moment of finding your original ball, but from what you've put you were incorrect to play it. The thread should've been about what could of been and the importance of timing the 5 minutes.

If this had been posted in the rules section there would not be any doubts.

Now we've got people explaining how and what you did and making stuff up in your defence.

The thread is more about the posters than the actual posts.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			Tashy me man, you've messed up here mate, whether that's how it actually happened or you've put your spin on it.

What you've posted has caused this, immaterial whether you searched for 2 minutes or 4 minutes 59 seconds, your op says searched for 5, given up the ghost and then walked another 50yds looking.

So you were out of time to play your original ball, in no way do I think you've cheated as it seems you got carried away in the moment of finding your original ball, but from what you've put you were incorrect to play it. The thread should've been about what could of been and the importance of timing the 5 minutes.

If this had been posted in the rules section there would not be any doubts.

Now we've got people explaining how and what you did and making stuff up in your defence.

The thread is more about the posters than the actual posts.
		
Click to expand...

quite a good summary.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm surprised none of the pedants have pointed out that if you found the ball, then it wasn't lost


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

if there are any rules officials read the OP or indeed handicap sec's what would you're take be on this ?

forget it's Tash from GM and give your honest opinion on how it would be dealt with at your club. from where I see it a DQ would be the only option.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I'm surprised none of the pedants have pointed out that if you found the ball, then it wasn't lost  

Click to expand...

I seem to remember you being rather pedantic on timing during a match one day Bob.
Where was it????........... Oh yeah! Forest Pines.
I still reckon I'd only had 4 minutes.
Still a win's a win.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Because, according to the post I quoted, anyone who breaks a rule is a cheat.
Virtually everyone who plays golf will have broken a rule at some stage
Therefore every golfer is a cheat......
		
Click to expand...




guest100718 said:



			No... we makes errors and  mistakes like play a wrong ball or take a double tap on  a little chip. 

we then follow the rules and apply them accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Playing the wrong ball is an innocent error but finding your correct ball after 5 minutes and 10 seconds and playing it is blatant cheating - I've heard it all now! :rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Playing the wrong ball is an innocent error but finding your correct ball after 5 minutes and 10 seconds and playing it is blatant cheating - I've heard it all now! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

No...... not rectifying the error is the cheating part...


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I seem to remember you being rather pedantic on timing during a match one day Bob.
Where was it????........... Oh yeah! Forest Pines.
I still reckon I'd only had 4 minutes.
Still a win's a win.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was you who said ''thats my 5 minutes up, move on'' before you found your ball


----------



## Yant (Jul 5, 2017)

I think we should just lock Tashy up for around 5 years.  Seems only a fair and just punishment.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			if there are any rules officials read the OP or indeed handicap sec's what would you're take be on this ?

forget it's Tash from GM and give your honest opinion on how it would be dealt with at your club. from where I see it a DQ would be the only option.
		
Click to expand...

You would need to get the full facts from the player and his player partners on the timings 

If they all agree that they believe it was under 5 mins then no issue - need to trust the players 

If they say yeah it prob was over 5 mins then it would be a DQ for the player. 

I expect a lot of what Tashy has said is a bit lost in translation etc , I don't like the throwing of the cheat word around.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I thought it was you who said ''thats my 5 minutes up, move on'' before you found your ball
		
Click to expand...

I was joking to get a reaction.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I was joking to get a reaction.
		
Click to expand...

I know you spent longer looking for your 9 iron


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You would need to get the full facts from the player and his player partners on the timings 

If they all agree that they believe it was under 5 mins then no issue - need to trust the players 

If they say yeah it prob was over 5 mins then it would be a DQ for the player. good


I expect a lot of what Tashy has said is a bit lost in translation etc , I don't like the throwing of the cheat word around.
		
Click to expand...


it takes a bit more time to think about writing things down than just have the words come out your mouth and as he clearly states it was over 5 minutes, that we can be sure off.

now say Tash had played at your club and another member brought this post to your attention how would it be dealt with especially  that it's there in black and white where he clearly states he went over the 5 minutes and bearing in mind the descission will have an impact on others players and that of your club.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

If nobody in his group actually timed him then nobody can be sure he took longer than 5 minutes. People use '5 minutes' as a colloquialism. I could tell someone it's a '5 minute walk' to the shops when it's actually 4 minutes, or 6 minutes. It's an approximation. 

He could have said 'nearly 5 minutes' and saved all this fuss.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 5, 2017)

***** News Alert ******

A spokesman for Scotland Yard has advised the Cobra Emergency Planning Team that Tashyboy is now on a watch list.... alleged crimes include, "enjoying himself in a loud and aggressive shirt," and "fist pumping."

An armed response team has been dispatched, and secreted, alongside the 18th fairway at Tashy's home course. Fast Response helicopter teams are on standby should the lost ball thread (argument) extend beyond the 5 mins allotted time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNkjDuSVXiE


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			If nobody in his group actually timed him then nobody can be sure he took longer than 5 minutes. People use '5 minutes' as a colloquialism. I could tell someone it's a '5 minute walk' to the shops when it's actually 4 minutes, or 6 minutes. It's an approximation. 

He could have said 'nearly 5 minutes' and saved all this fuss. 

Click to expand...

this effort to make what Tashboy has done be acceptable is ridiculous.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You would need to get the full facts from the player and his player partners on the timings 

If they all agree that they believe it was under 5 mins then no issue - need to trust the players 

If they say yeah it prob was over 5 mins then it would be a DQ for the player. 

I expect a lot of what Tashy has said is a bit lost in translation etc , I don't like the throwing of the cheat word around.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with this - and I have actually been in both sides of this situation (once having to rule and once when I returned to tee under S&D but ball found by FCs - who thought it had been 'declared lost!! - within 5 mins and before I'd put another ball into play!)!

And let's get the concept of 'cheat' clearly defined/eliminated!

1. If a player breaches a rule and follows the penalty clause (s)he's not a cheat!

2. If a player doesn't realise/believe (s)he's broken a rule, so doesn't follow the penalty clause, they are not a cheat! However the consequence can often be severe - aka possibly a DQ!

3. It's only if *the player* knows they have breached a rule and fails to follow the penalty clause that the could (and should) be considered to be cheating! 

I believe it's likely that it would take several such events for someone to be labelled 'a cheat'!

In Tashy's case, #2 might be relevant, but almost certainly not #3


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			it takes a bit more time to think about writing things down than just have the words come out your mouth and as he clearly states it was over 5 minutes, that we can be sure off.

now say Tash had played at your club and another member brought this post to your attention how would it be dealt with especially  that it's there in black and white where he clearly states he went over the 5 minutes and bearing in mind the descission will have an impact on others players and that of your club.
		
Click to expand...

Again before any decision is made - the full facts would be requested from the whole group

What's sort on a forum wouldn't count 

I have had to deal with situations where people have broke the rules and they have failed to apply the punishment and they have been DQ for it - once the full facts have been found out


----------



## richy (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			You would need to get the full facts from the player and his player partners on the timings 

If they all agree that they believe it was under 5 mins then no issue - need to trust the players 

If they say yeah it prob was over 5 mins then it would be a DQ for the player. 

I expect a lot of what Tashy has said is a bit lost in translation etc , I don't like the throwing of the cheat word around.
		
Click to expand...

You quite easily did it on the Trilby Tour thread.


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I'm surprised none of the pedants have pointed out that if you found the ball, then it wasn't lost  

Click to expand...

Ironically the truth is there in the title for everyone to read.

The ball was lost because the 5 minutes was up.

The only thing you should do with your ball that you found that was deemed lost is to put it in your bag , not carry on and make a par with it. &#128558;


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 5, 2017)

FFS, some folk need to get a life !!!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			this effort to make what Tashboy has done be acceptable is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

But we don't know what he's done because nobody timed him.


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			But we don't know what he's done because nobody timed him.
		
Click to expand...

mate read the OP!


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2017)

bobmac said:



			I'm surprised none of the pedants have pointed out that if you found the ball, then it wasn't lost  

Click to expand...

From R&A/USGA Rules...Definitions
[Start Definition]
Lost Ball

A ball is deemed "lost" if:

a.
It is not found or identified as his by the player within five minutes after the player's side or his or their caddies have begun to search for it; or

b.
The player has made a stroke at a provisional ball from the place where the original ball is likely to be or from a point nearer the hole than that place (see Rule 27-2b); or

c.
The player has put another ball into play under penalty of stroke and distance under Rule 26-1a, 27-1 or 28a; or

d.
The player has put another ball into play because it is known or virtually certain that the ball, which has not been found, has been moved by an outside agency (see Rule 18-1), is in an obstruction (see Rule 24-3), is in an abnormal ground condition (see Rule 25-1c) or is in a water hazard (see Rule 26-1b or c); or

e.
The player has made a stroke at a substituted ball.

Time spent in playing a wrong ball is not counted in the five-minute period allowed for search.
[End Definition]

So it's quite possible to find the ball, but it still to be a 'Lost Ball'!

In fact, if 2 FCs are playing the same brand/number, then the fact that they can't be distinguished means that they are both 'Lost Balls'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

richy said:



			You quite easily did it on the Trilby Tour thread.
		
Click to expand...

Pardon me ?


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I'm with this - and I have actually been in both sides of this situation (once having to rule and once when I returned to tee under S&D but ball found by FCs - who thought it had been 'declared lost!! - within 5 mins and before I'd put another ball into play!)!

And let's get the concept of 'cheat' clearly defined/eliminated!

1. If a player breaches a rule and follows the penalty clause (s)he's not a cheat!

2. If a player doesn't realise/believe (s)he's broken a rule, so doesn't follow the penalty clause, they are not a cheat! However the consequence can often be severe - aka possibly a DQ!

3. It's only if *the player* knows they have breached a rule and fails to follow the penalty clause that the could (and should) be considered to be cheating! 

I believe it's likely that it would take several such events for someone to be labelled 'a cheat'!

In Tashy's case, #2 might be relevant, but almost certainly not #3
		
Click to expand...

How long has player been playing golf? &#128535;

Sadly I think this option below may have been the case.

#4 Its only a a minute over searching and I do have a good score going so I can't believe anyone would want to pick me up on this. After all it's not real cheating is it?


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pardon me ?
		
Click to expand...

You had a curry last night?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again before any decision is made - the full facts would be requested from the whole group

What's sort on a forum wouldn't count 

I have had to deal with situations where people have broke the rules and they have failed to apply the punishment and they have been DQ for it - once the full facts have been found out
		
Click to expand...

I kinda think that if someone wins a comp (Div) or the full competition then posts a statement like he did on a public forum then he clearly knew what he had done was in breach of the rules and is making a mockery of his club and fellow golfers who played in the competition.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			From R&A/USGA Rules...Definitions
[Start Definition]
Lost Ball

A ball is deemed "lost" if:

a.
It is not found or identified as his by the player within five minutes after the player's side or his or their caddies have begun to search for it; or

b.
The player has made a stroke at a provisional ball from the place where the original ball is likely to be or from a point nearer the hole than that place (see Rule 27-2b); or

c.
The player has put another ball into play under penalty of stroke and distance under Rule 26-1a, 27-1 or 28a; or

d.
The player has put another ball into play because it is known or virtually certain that the ball, which has not been found, has been moved by an outside agency (see Rule 18-1), is in an obstruction (see Rule 24-3), is in an abnormal ground condition (see Rule 25-1c) or is in a water hazard (see Rule 26-1b or c); or

e.
The player has made a stroke at a substituted ball.

Time spent in playing a wrong ball is not counted in the five-minute period allowed for search.
[End Definition]

So it's quite possible to find the ball, but it still to be a 'Lost Ball'!

In fact, if 2 FCs are playing the same brand/number, then the fact that they can't be distinguished means that they are both 'Lost Balls'!
		
Click to expand...



I agree with the facts you have posted but have to disagree about you thinking he would be classes as number 2. the 5 minute rule must be one of the best known rules out there and for that reason I disagree with you.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			If nobody in his group actually timed him then nobody can be sure he took longer than 5 minutes. People use '5 minutes' as a colloquialism. I could tell someone it's a '5 minute walk' to the shops when it's actually 4 minutes, or 6 minutes. It's an approximation. 

He could have said 'nearly 5 minutes' and saved all this fuss. 

Click to expand...

cheers Orikoru, spot on for the above, and I wish had wrote nearly five mins.

One things for sure, I have spent longer than five minutes reading this.
Disclaimer, please read what Orikoru has written above re colloquialism.

PS Hobbit. my shirts are not loud, my trousers and voice are. &#128513;


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			mate read the OP!
		
Click to expand...

I did (obviously). For you to take his '5 minutes' as literal and exact is just mindless pedantry. 

This has certainly been one of the most ridiculous topics on here, and it had a lot to beat as well.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

I'll get you one of these Tashy and drop it off with those wheels 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/i/122018046467


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			I agree with the facts you have posted but have to disagree about you thinking he would be classes as number 2. the 5 minute rule must be one of the best known rules out there and for that reason I disagree with you.
		
Click to expand...

Your prerogative! 

In the situation I had to rule on, I simply asked whether any of the players could say for sure whether the time searching was over or under 5 minutes! When none could, it was a simple matter of accepting the integrity of the player who thought it was less!

In Tashy's case, I believe (cerytainly hope) that the 'for 5 mins' was simply a post mistake that was lept upon!


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I did (obviously). For you to take his '5 minutes' as literal and exact is just mindless pedantry. 

This has certainly been one of the most ridiculous topics on here, and it had a lot to beat as well.
		
Click to expand...

it's not pedantic.  the rules say max 5 mins. 
..if he's sure and can honestly say he found the ball within 5 mins then that's fine with me. nothing suggests that so far.  just stuff being made up.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2017)

I know that most players rarely search for a full 5 minutes, I often have a cursory glance at my watch at the start of a search just to err on the side of the rule. What I can't understand is that anyone posting would immediately know that they were telling the world that they were breaking probably the best known rule in the book 

Why Tashy?


----------



## moogie (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pardon me ?
		
Click to expand...



He ( I presume ) refers to the fact you frown about the use of the word "cheat" on this thread
Yet you're more than happy to use that word and make implications on the trilby tour thread on here


But I presume that's ok 
Your rules eh......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

guest100718 said:



			it's not pedantic.  the rules say max 5 mins. 
..if he's sure and can honestly say he found the ball within 5 mins then that's fine with me. nothing suggests that so far.  just stuff being made up.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying it's pedantry to apply the correct ruling, I'm saying it's pedantry on your part to assume he meant EXACTLY 5 minutes when he quite obviously didn't. I suspect he actually has no idea whether it was 5 minutes, 3 minutes, or what.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

moogie said:



			He ( I presume ) refers to the fact you frown about the use of the word "cheat" on this thread
Yet you're more than happy to use that word and make implications on the trilby tour thread on here


But I presume that's ok 
Your rules eh......
		
Click to expand...

Or the fact that some people in the trilby tour have been banned from that competition and others due to Cheating - proven to be cheating the HC system to win his stake prize comps. 

Reckon people that have been banned can be called cheats - what do you reckon ( who scores that point )


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I did (obviously). For you to take his '5 minutes' as literal and exact is just mindless pedantry. 

This has certainly been one of the most ridiculous topics on here, and it had a lot to beat as well.
		
Click to expand...

You do realise this is a "Golf Forum" were we go on about standards and self policing etc, there is no "5 minute guess" or "depends were you're from and how you speak" in the rules, it's 5 minutes, end off.

Tashy has played enough golf to know that and as soon as he saw a couple of replies to his post he could of come straight on and explained he didn't actually time it or meant nearly 5 minutes, he didn't.

His op caused all the ridiculous replies, in your opinion is a ridiculous thread

For you to then accuse someone of mindless pendantry is a joke.

Like I put before, one man and one man alone caused the reaction and it was my mate Tashy.


----------



## moogie (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or the fact that some people in the trilby tour have been banned from that competition and others due to Cheating - proven to be cheating the HC system.
		
Click to expand...


Yet the op clearly states he looked for 5 mins then walks 50yds and finds ball

But others that weren't there ( hundreds of miles away ) are making out they know that didn't happen and they know better

We can only believe what he's said in opening text
Not make up a story to suit our own opinions and view or argument
( as it's turned into )


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

can we leave trilby tour stuff to the other thread

ta


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			cheers Orikoru, spot on for the above, and I wish had wrote nearly five mins.

One things for sure, I have spent longer than five minutes reading this.
Disclaimer, please read what Orikoru has written above re colloquialism.

PS Hobbit. my shirts are not loud, my trousers and voice are. &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Tashy 

Simple question where the answer will make everything clear which way to go

Do you believe you found your ball within 5 mins - it's a yes or no 

All judgments are being made on what you have written so you need to stop be cryptic and just be clear about things


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tashy 

Simple question where the answer will make everything clear which way to go

Do you believe you found your ball within 5 mins - it's a yes or no 

All judgments are being made on what you have written so you need to stop be cryptic and just be clear about things
		
Click to expand...


I think it's a bit to late to answer that question as there will only be one answer . The horse has already bolted .


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			You do realise this is a "Golf Forum" were we go on about standards and self policing etc, there is no "5 minute guess" or "depends were you're from and how you speak" in the rules, it's 5 minutes, end off.

Tashy has played enough golf to know that and as soon as he saw a couple of replies to his post he could of come straight on and explained he didn't actually time it or meant nearly 5 minutes, he didn't.

His op caused all the ridiculous replies, in your opinion is a ridiculous thread

For you to then accuse someone of mindless pendantry is a joke.

Like I put before, one man and one man alone caused the reaction and it was my mate Tashy.
		
Click to expand...

Admittedly, he left it often to interpretation - he has since confirmed that the timing wasn't exact.

As Liverpoolphil says, he should probably confirm now whether he believes he was inside or outside of 5 minutes, then we could put this to bed (wishful thinking probably).


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			As Liverpoolphil says, he should probably confirm now whether he believes he was inside or outside of 5 minutes,
		
Click to expand...

You could argue he's already answered that question by his actions, if you give up looking for a ball then generally you feel you've already gone over the 5 minute mark.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 5, 2017)

Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court


----------



## Old Skier (Jul 5, 2017)

I play with a number of guys who don't wear a watch, how do they judge the time when searching for a lost ball I wonder.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Old Skier said:



			I play with a number of guys who don't wear a watch, how do they judge the time when searching for a lost ball I wonder.
		
Click to expand...

I use shadows of the trees to tell the time.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court
		
Click to expand...

I think they might also log off never to return after the first page of replies!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court
		
Click to expand...

Guilty of cheating in the second degree, he did not intend to cheat when he teed up on the 18th but emotions got the better of him and got caught up in the moment as he had a good score going. Combined with the fact that he seemingly wasn't aware of the 5 minute ruling we should be lenient.

And furthermore seems an all round top bloke with no known previous.

Just watch him carefully in future though. &#128567;


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 5, 2017)

15 pages! what a epic discussion! Thanks Tashy. 

I think though that if we forget the main bone of contention from the OP, then there is a really good topic here and it raises some key questions about honest play, confessing after the error, living with knowledge that an error was made but not punished, knowing the rules and when to enforce them. But also, I think we have to remember that armchair judges whether for our own game or those picking faults on TV with the professionals bring little to the actual game we adore in my opinion. 

Did Tashboy break the rules? judging on his OP alone, then probably yes. But no-one on this Forum can say for sure what happened. That is down to Tashboy to live with. Will we all take a little more care when searching for a missing ball next time though? Quite probably. 

Also, we play this game for fun don't we? We play for the challenge, the success and the camaraderie/friendship. Our mortgages don't count on it. Lets not get too hung up on this matter.   

#loveGMForum


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			You could argue he's already answered that question by his actions, if you give up looking for a ball then generally you feel you've already gone over the 5 minute mark.
		
Click to expand...

Don't agree with that at all. I quite often give up on it after a lot less than that if it looks like I'm just wasting my time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court
		
Click to expand...

I think it's more about personalities Gordon, 2 had a straight go at him, others then had a go at them, that goes tit for tat and escalates, others whinge about people getting a life (maybe MikeH needs to decide topics  )

Some try to show reason and that gets lost in the bickering.

It's like the majority of threads now, people react to the poster more than the post and all of us are guilty of that at sometime.

Never fails our Tashy to get a reaction of some sort :rofl:


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			Don't agree with that at all. I quite often give up on it after a lot less than that if it looks like I'm just wasting my time.
		
Click to expand...

That's daft mate, you're arguing for the sake of it. I know what you're saying but in this case I assumed I didn't need to point it out as Tashy obviously thought he was going to find his ball.


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court
		
Click to expand...

A stranger would take up knitting rather than start playing golf with the reactions of some on here.


----------



## Lazkir (Jul 5, 2017)

Sometimes this place make the digital spy forums look almost normal.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

Beezerk said:



			That's daft mate, you're arguing for the sake of it. I know what you're saying but in this case I assumed I didn't need to point it out as Tashy obviously thought he was going to find his ball.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, you're right there, he probably had a good old look for it. Still don't know if it was 5 mins or 4 and a half though. I wasn't trying to passionately defend the guy, I just didn't think it warranted people jumping on his back and nitpicking when the 5 minutes thing wasn't really the point of the story, it was just a throwaway line. We're all going round in circles repeating ourselves now anyway.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Orikoru said:



			I wasn't trying to passionately defend the guy,
		
Click to expand...

I think you're one of his pals, I mean look at your profile pic, Tashy all over


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 5, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Any stranger reading this would think it's the High Court
		
Click to expand...

Given that the 'original' rules were defined by a society/club/company that was comprised mainly of the legal (and military) professions, that's the way ALL the Rules - and attitudes to them - are!

Up until the advent, and profusion, of ultra slow-mo cameras. much of the application of RofG has been about personal morality! Snooker is, I believe, the only other sport where such an attitude is all-pervasive! Even Cricket is not (if it ever was) so 'moral'!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tashy 

Simple question where the answer will make everything clear which way to go

Do you believe you found your ball within 5 mins - it's a yes or no 

All judgments are being made on what you have written so you need to stop be cryptic and just be clear about things
		
Click to expand...

Phil I definately found the ball within five minutes, did I know you had five mins to look for it, of course. that's it end of conversation.

However as has been pointed out, why did I not reply to this straight away. Two reasons. 

1, The resident troll was the first to answer. Like he occasionally does. Usually it is with replies like, I lost interest after the first word. Or if asked a open question like "have you ever squealed like a girl when you have found a Lost ball". The reply is no. Most of my posts are met with negativity from him. It is easier to just ignore the negative comments. Chuffed that he actually found the time to read the post though
2, and more importantly, as soon as I finished yesterday I was home, chuffed at a good round. Quick post on here, then off to the nursery to pick up two kids after clubs are out and kids seats put in car. Back to ours dinner, bath, bedtime stories and clean up then back on here to all Hell has let loose over a troll " cheat" comments. Up this morning at 05.30 feed the youngest 20 months, then the eldest 4yr old. Back in the car to drop off at home. 90 mins ( ish ) at gym to be back home for when the kids have just turned up. 

So so as much as it is an important issue to some re five mins, I have a bit more on my plate that is as important
Having said that, do I know all the rules of golf. No that is why I have asked some on the GM forum. And been given a rule book on rules by golf monthly as they posed a question in there mag which I asked on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



*Phil I definately found the ball within five minutes, did I know you had five mins to look for it, of course.* that's it end of conversation.

However as has been pointed out, why did I not reply to this straight away. Two reasons. 

1, The resident troll was the first to answer. Like he occasionally does. Usually it is with replies like, I lost interest after the first word. Or if asked a open question like "have you ever squealed like a girl when you have found a Lost ball". The reply is no. Most of my posts are met with negativity from him. It is easier to just ignore the negative comments. Chuffed that he actually found the time to read the post though
2, and more importantly, as soon as I finished yesterday I was home, chuffed at a good round. Quick post on here, then off to the nursery to pick up two kids after clubs are out and kids seats put in car. Back to ours dinner, bath, bedtime stories and clean up then back on here to all Hell has let loose over a troll " cheat" comments. Up this morning at 05.30 feed the youngest 20 months, then the eldest 4yr old. Back in the car to drop off at home. 90 mins ( ish ) at gym to be back home for when the kids have just turned up. 

So so as much as it is an important issue to some re five mins, I have a bit more on my plate that is as important
Having said that, do I know all the rules of golf. No that is why I have asked some on the GM forum. And been given a rule book on rules by golf monthly as they posed a question in there mag which I asked on here.
		
Click to expand...

That's good enough for me :thup:


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Phil I definately found the ball within five minutes, did I know you had five mins to look for it, of course. that's it end of conversation.

However as has been pointed out, why did I not reply to this straight away. Two reasons. 

1, The resident troll was the first to answer. Like he occasionally does. Usually it is with replies like, I lost interest after the first word. Or if asked a open question like "have you ever squealed like a girl when you have found a Lost ball". The reply is no. Most of my posts are met with negativity from him. It is easier to just ignore the negative comments. Chuffed that he actually found the time to read the post though
2, and more importantly, as soon as I finished yesterday I was home, chuffed at a good round. Quick post on here, then off to the nursery to pick up two kids after clubs are out and kids seats put in car. Back to ours dinner, bath, bedtime stories and clean up then back on here to all Hell has let loose over a troll " cheat" comments. Up this morning at 05.30 feed the youngest 20 months, then the eldest 4yr old. Back in the car to drop off at home. 90 mins ( ish ) at gym to be back home for when the kids have just turned up. 

So so as much as it is an important issue to some re five mins, I have a bit more on my plate that is as important
Having said that, do I know all the rules of golf. No that is why I have asked some on the GM forum. And been given a rule book on rules by golf monthly as they posed a question in there mag which I asked on here.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Tashy.  16 pages of rubbish because the usual suspect lights the blue touch paper, retires to a safe distance and giggles at the pandemonium.  I remember him from GolfMagic and he was pretty much the same there.


----------



## njrose51 (Jul 5, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Thanks Tashy.  16 pages of rubbish because the usual suspect lights the blue touch paper, retires to a safe distance and giggles at the pandemonium.  I remember him from GolfMagic and he was pretty much the same there.
		
Click to expand...

#

Whilst I can't comment on the 'usual suspects' previous behaviour, I think you'll find that even if he wasn't the first to comment, there were a fair few Forumers who voiced an opinion that this matter could've been perceived as cheating/unsportsman like behaviour. Some in jest and some serious. So I think this has raised a legitimate discussion on fair play, right and wrong etc. 

But I agree with Tashboy that this thread is being taken far too seriously by some and there are better things in life to be argued - like whether it should be Ketchup or Brown Sauce on a fish finger sandwich?  :smirk:


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2017)

njrose51 said:



			#

Whilst I can't comment on the 'usual suspects' previous behaviour, I think you'll find that even if he wasn't the first to comment, there were a fair few Forumers who voiced an opinion that this matter could've been perceived as cheating/unsportsman like behaviour. Some in jest and some serious. So I think this has raised a legitimate discussion on fair play, right and wrong etc. 

But I agree with Tashboy that this thread is being taken far too seriously by some and there are better things in life to be argued - like whether it should be Ketchup or Brown Sauce on a fish finger sandwich?  :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Fish finger sandwiches? Obviously tartare sauce mate, come on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2017)

That was lively. Have you got another doozy ready for tomorrow Tashy?


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Phil I definately found the ball within five minutes, did I know you had five mins to look for it, of course. that's it end of conversation
		
Click to expand...


Move along please gents. Nothing more to see here. Please move along.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 5, 2017)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That was lively. Have you got another doozy ready for tomorrow Tashy?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, he's asking where he should stand when his pp is teeing off...


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



*Phil I definately found the ball within five minutes*, did I know you had five mins to look for it, of course. that's it end of conversation.

However as has been pointed out, why did I not reply to this straight away. Two reasons. 

1, The resident troll was the first to answer. Like he occasionally does. Usually it is with replies like, I lost interest after the first word. Or if asked a open question like "have you ever squealed like a girl when you have found a Lost ball". The reply is no. Most of my posts are met with negativity from him. It is easier to just ignore the negative comments. Chuffed that he actually found the time to read the post though
2, and more importantly, as soon as I finished yesterday I was home, chuffed at a good round. Quick post on here, then off to the nursery to pick up two kids after clubs are out and kids seats put in car. Back to ours dinner, bath, bedtime stories and clean up then back on here to all Hell has let loose over a troll " cheat" comments. Up this morning at 05.30 feed the youngest 20 months, then the eldest 4yr old. Back in the car to drop off at home. 90 mins ( ish ) at gym to be back home for when the kids have just turned up. 

So so as much as it is an important issue to some re five mins, I have a bit more on my plate that is as important
Having said that, do I know all the rules of golf. No that is why I have asked some on the GM forum. And been given a rule book on rules by golf monthly as they posed a question in there mag which I asked on here.
		
Click to expand...




Of course you did.


----------



## user2010 (Jul 5, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's good enough for me :thup:
		
Click to expand...




Because it fits your argument more like. More faces than a town hall clock, pal.


----------



## Captainron (Jul 5, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Of course you did.

Click to expand...

Holy cow. You really sell yourself well on here.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 5, 2017)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Of course you did.

Click to expand...

Reckon your village must be missing you by now


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Seems an easy cop out for Tash Boy and wouldn't expect him to say anything else after someone gave him a bail out question but you need to look at what his OP stated and questions must be asked....

Dont think for one second that it's as clean cut as its now made out to be, he has been offered a chance to cop out by someone and grabbed it with both hands but for me there is more to this than meets the eye.

Sorry but for me the wording in the OP is clear and he has confirmed that he knew the 5 minute rule so makes it more convincing that it was a breach of rule no matter if he is your mate or not....


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 5, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Yeah, he's asking where he should stand when his pp is teeing off...

Click to expand...

Middle of the fairway is the safest place &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

Really sad but I have to say that reading this thread is the point, for me, where this place has jumped the shark.

People prepared to latch on to words, written euphorically and on the spur of the moment, then choosing to interpret them as holy writ beggars belief.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Really sad but I have to say that reading this thread is the point, for me, where this place has jumped the shark.

People prepared to latch on to words, written euphorically and on the spur of the moment, then choosing to interpret them as holy writ beggars belief.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. It reads like a concerted attempt by 2-3 posters to blow the OP out of all proportion. To accuse someone of cheating on the vagaries of language is shameful. The confusion isn't over the amount of time spent, no one knows except tashy and his PP. it's about the language used 
If you're gonna embark on a witch hunt at least do it with a bit of humour, otherwise you look like a bitter, twisted, massive throbber!!!


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

therod said:



			Agreed. It reads like a concerted attempt by 2-3 posters to blow the OP out of all proportion. To accuse someone of cheating on the vagaries of language is shameful. The confusion isn't over the amount of time spent, no one knows except tashy and his PP. it's about the language used 
If you're gonna embark on a witch hunt at least do it with a bit of humour, otherwise you look like a bitter, twisted, massive throbber!!!
		
Click to expand...




Sorry but I have been playing his game at the highest level for over 15 years and it's a game based on trust and if someone tells me they have looked for a ball for over 5 minutes then I would have no option but to believe them and as the OP states this then no matter how people want to twist things I would go by the first statement. The rule is simple the Tash was in the wrong simple as that and he should stand by his first statement and DQ himself from the competition it's that easy.


----------



## CheltenhamHacker (Jul 5, 2017)

therod said:



			Agreed. It reads like a concerted attempt by 2-3 posters to blow the OP out of all proportion. To accuse someone of cheating on the vagaries of language is shameful. The confusion isn't over the amount of time spent, no one knows except tashy and his PP. it's about the language used 
If you're gonna embark on a witch hunt at least do it with a bit of humour, otherwise you look like a bitter, twisted, massive throbber!!!
		
Click to expand...

Tashy knew exactly what he was doing with the OP, imo.


----------



## Cake (Jul 5, 2017)

JohnnyDee said:



			Really sad but I have to say that reading this thread is the point, for me, where this place has jumped the shark.

People prepared to latch on to words, written euphorically and on the spur of the moment, then choosing to interpret them as holy writ beggars belief.
		
Click to expand...

I agree... I'm pretty new to playing golf 'seriously', having only dabbled previously with little need to worry about serious infringements of the rules, but I do get that there is a time and a place for making sure things are correct... I really am not sure that a write up of a joyous moment in a round is one of them.

I am also new to the forum and Tashy was kind enough to take time to welcome me, and thank me for my contribution after my first post (where I could actually answer a question that had been asked so I just dived in).  I'm with njrose51's view that it has been possible to learn a lot from this thread... Primary among them that I'm sure I'd enjoy a round with Tashy a hell of a lot more than with with some others on here


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Sorry but I have been playing his game at the highest level for over 15 years and it's a game based on trust and if someone tells me they have looked for a ball for over 5 minutes then I would have no option but to believe them and as the OP states this then no matter how people want to twist things I would go by the first statement. The rule is simple the Tash was in the wrong simple as that and he should stand by his first statement and DQ himself from the competition it's that easy.
		
Click to expand...

You're arguing about a point of language not an actual event though. This has since been clarified. To call someone a cheat over a poor descriptive choice strikes me as though you would be looking for an angle. The first responder is renowned (Mod edit)  and the rest of you jumped on the 2.15 to knobsville for no reason other than to cause a little episode!


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

Cake said:



			...I'm sure I'd enjoy a round with Tashy a hell of a lot more than with with some others on here 

Click to expand...

Me too, handicap would come down in spades. &#128567;&#128535;


----------



## chrisd (Jul 5, 2017)

Cake said:



			I agree... I'm pretty new to playing golf 'seriously', having only dabbled previously with little need to worry about serious infringements of the rules, but I do get that there is a time and a place for making sure things are correct... I really am not sure that a write up of a joyous moment in a round is one of them.

I am also new to the forum and Tashy was kind enough to take time to welcome me, and thank me for my contribution after my first post (where I could actually answer a question that had been asked so I just dived in).  I'm with njrose51's view that it has been possible to learn a lot from this thread... Primary among them that I'm sure I'd enjoy a round with Tashy a hell of a lot more than with with some others on here 

Click to expand...

I think we all find Tashy a character, and very entertaining, and im sure he someone most of us would enjoy a game with - I just wish he'd been more careful with his op as it was bound to cause this sort of discussion, you only need to look at the Aimpoint thread to see how arguments here get very toxic


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Sorry but I have been playing his game at the highest level for over 15 years and it's a game based on trust and if someone tells me they have looked for a ball for over 5 minutes then I would have no option but to believe them and as the OP states this then no matter how people want to twist things I would go by the first statement. The rule is simple the Tash was in the wrong simple as that and he should stand by his first statement and DQ himself from the competition it's that easy.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

therod said:



			You're arguing about a point of language not an actual event though. This has since been clarified. To call someone a cheat over a poor descriptive choice strikes me as though you would be looking for an angle. The first responder is renowned for being a dick, and the rest of you jumped on the 2.15 to knobsville for no reason other than to cause a little episode!
		
Click to expand...

You or me don't know the facts other than what was posted in the OP, when it all went (.)(.)'s up he was offered a free cop out which he took so you are taking his side after the comments were made but I tend to take his first post as how it went down. Like I have said he needs to man up do the the right thing anything else is just plain wrong.


----------



## Sweep (Jul 5, 2017)

This thread is the perfect example about what's great and bad about this forum. An interesting and amusing story descending into farce through blatant flaming and trolling - at least I hope it's flaming and trolling because if some posts are serious some people need to get a life.
If this thread comes up on a Google search it will be enough to put anyone off playing golf for life. Embarrassing.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Robster59 said:



View attachment 23048

Click to expand...


No nor should anyone if there is a breach of the rules then you are then just as bad as the offender if you turn the other cheek. Let's be clear this was not a bounce game but a club medal so there is no place for maybes.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			No nor should anyone if there is a breach of the rules then you are then just as bad as the offender if you turn the other cheek. Let's be clear this was not a bounce game but a club medal so there is no place for maybes.
		
Click to expand...

If you feel that strongly why don't you phone the club and report him?


----------



## richart (Jul 5, 2017)

Rather than jump in accusing Tashy of being a cheat, why not just ask him to clarify the events, explaining as written he had broken a rule that he should know. Sort of thing a member of a golf community might want to do. Had he actually looked for the ball for five minutes and then found it outside the time allowed, or did he and his partners think he was still within the time and his initial post was a bit muddled (like many of his posts)

I love idea of someone blatantly cheating to win a comp, and then telling a golf forum about it.:mmm: Perhaps Tashy's crime was not writing the events very well, rather than being a cheat which some seem so keen to accuse him of.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 5, 2017)

richart said:



			Rather than jump in accusing Tashy of being a cheat, why not just ask him to clarify the events, explaining as written he had broken a rule that he should know. Sort of thing a member of a golf community might want to do. Had he actually looked for the ball for five minutes and then found it outside the time allowed, or did he and his partners think he was still within the time and his initial post was a bit muddled (like many of his posts)

I love idea of someone blatantly cheating to win a comp, and then telling a golf forum about it.:mmm: Perhaps Tashy's crime was not writing the events very well, rather than being a cheat which some seem so keen to accuse him of.
		
Click to expand...

This summing up seems rather even handed and is the kind of thing that's making a laughing stock of this forum.

Would it not be possible for you to be a little more accusatory?


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			No nor should anyone if there is a breach of the rules then you are then just as bad as the offender if you turn the other cheek. Let's be clear this was not a bounce game but a club medal so there is no place for maybes.
		
Click to expand...

It gets to the point where everyone has a fixed view and isn't going to change, and will dismiss clarification as a cop out.  
As a result of this, as far as this thread is concerned ..........


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			It gets to the point where everyone has a fixed view and isn't going to change, and will dismiss clarification as a cop out.  
As a result of this, as far as this thread is concerned ..........
View attachment 23049

Click to expand...

A rather poor view and one which brings the game I to disrupt. 

People who are prepaired to turn a blind eye are just as bad as the offender and this is saddly becoming more visible in the game today.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Sorry but I have been playing his game at the highest level for over 15 years and it's a game based on trust and if someone tells me they have looked for a ball for over 5 minutes then I would have no option but to believe them and as the OP states this then no matter how people want to twist things I would go by the first statement. The rule is simple the Tash was in the wrong simple as that and he should stand by his first statement and DQ himself from the competition it's that easy.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! How many majors have you won?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Wow! How many majors have you won?
		
Click to expand...

Zzzzz if you have nothing worthy to add to this thread then best you hi the range Hacker


----------



## SaintHacker (Jul 5, 2017)

HankMarvin said:



			Zzzzz if you have nothing worthy to add to this thread then best you hi the range Hacker
		
Click to expand...

Hang on mate, by your own admission you go on the first statement without even considering the language used. So given that you have played at the highest level for 15 years, how many majors have you won?


----------



## guest100718 (Jul 5, 2017)

therod said:



			Agreed. It reads like a concerted attempt by 2-3 posters to blow the OP out of all proportion. To accuse someone of cheating on the vagaries of language is shameful. The confusion isn't over the amount of time spent, no one knows except tashy and his PP. it's about the language used 
If you're gonna embark on a witch hunt at least do it with a bit of humour, otherwise you look like a bitter, twisted, massive throbber!!!
		
Click to expand...

very good, but there is no vaguery of language in the OP. And there's a lot more than 2 or 3 pointing this out.
Its either the the long winded story where he searched and searched and then when all was lost a miracle occured and the ball revealed itself unto tash.

Or as he later grabbed liverphoolphils set up with both hands it was definetly found in under 5 mins and there was no story to be had....


----------



## HankMarvin (Jul 5, 2017)

SaintHacker said:



			Hang on mate, by your own admission you go on the first statement without even considering the language used. So given that you have played at the highest level for 15 years, how many majors have you won?
		
Click to expand...


Sorry Hacker this is not about winning Majors but about the integrity of the game. But I would say on a golfing front you wouldn't lace my shoes.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 5, 2017)

Think it's time to put this thread to bed

It is a pity that some are still casting doubts about Tashy's integrity after he clarified matters, poor, very poor indeed.


----------

